# Time for an AR15



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I think I want to start purchasing parts to build an AR in 223, mainly for plinking and possibly going after some yotes next winter. I've read up on them a little, but don't know a heck of a lot about them, so I have a few ?'s. If I had someone with a FFL order a lower receiver assembly, that basically has all the parts I need for the lower except for the magazines right? Then if I ordered an upper assembly, that would be complete and I could put the two together and I would have an operating gun??? What other parts would I need if that isn't so.

I'm thinking about a DPMS upper and lower. Found a flattop upper with a 20" stainless bull barrel 1:9 twist for around $415.  Does that sound reasonable? Also found a DPMS lower for $380. I haven't done a ton of looking around yet, but I'm going to keep looking and reading before I make any purchases.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

DPMS makes good stuff the upper sounds about right, the lower is not bad if it includes a buttstock, if not thats pretty high.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes the lower includes a buttstock. Hopefully I can get an FFL holder in town to order me it without charging me a buttload.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Its an a2 buttstock, but i believe it can come with the adjustable one too for the same price. What other parts would I need other than magazines and an upper assembly to make a complete gun. Obviously a scope, but I'm just wondering if there is more.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You may want to give Mike Milli at Dedicated Technology up in Bemidji Minnesota a phone call. Mike is very knowledgable and has been building AR's for over 15 years.

I recently ordered a DPMS AR from Mike. It is going to have the 20" Stainless-Steel Bull Barrel with a Flat Top Upper. Mine is also going to be flulted to help take a little weight off from the heavy bull barrel.

With the DPMS AR from D-Tech, a Swift SRP Premier 6x18x44mm AO MilDot Rifle Scope, Weaver 1" 4x4 Scope Rings, Yankee Hill Machine Co. 1/2" Mini Risers and 5 - 20 round C Products Magazines I am going to have about $1150.00 invensted total.

I know a lot of guys on other sites that have gotten AR's from D-Tech and all are super satisfied with Mike's work. Mine should be done about the middle of June (I hope).

Larry


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You have to be careful when you buy a complete upper. Some of them do not include a Charging handle, bolt and bolt carrier. Your plan will work very nicely. You may also want to consider buying a lower receiver and a kit and putting it together yourself. Many kits will have the upper completely assembled. Like a kit from model 1 sales will be like that. All this is something to think about.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know if your doing it to save money is it really worth it? I bought a rock river arms in Gerrells in Devils lake this spring cheaper than I could find it anywherelse, and I didn't have to monkey around trying to make sure the parts I ordered were going to be what I needed.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Some times you can get lucky and get a good deal on a gun but sometimes you have to bite the bullet and get what you can afford when you can afford it. 

You will have to let us know what you decide on doing and ask us questions when you have then. You can go to ar15.com and also look around and ask them questions. You have to be careful not to fall in to the COLT following. Sure they made good guns back in the day. There are many options to chose from.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The upper has the bolt carrier assembly. I will be building it in parts because i can't afford to just go spend $1100 or more all at one time. If I spend $300 here and $400 there I'll be able to do it. Plus, just putting something together with my own hands and not buying something completely pre-manufactured give me a sense of satisfaction. I'm more of a hands on person and I might just go with the stripped receiver and then a parts kit. Just have to see I guess.

I just signed up on ar15.com on saturday, but haven't had much of a chance to browse around yet.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I got a DPMS a couple months ago, love it, question is: can I paint the barrell a flat black and effect nothing but appearance or isnt it that big of a deal? is there that much glare off the barrell? (I always worry about that) or should I just wrap it in a black shirt sleeve when I am out?
if it matters it is a bull-barrell

thanks


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Paint will not effect accuracy. Unless you paint the inside of the barrel. :wink:


----------



## Winded (May 24, 2007)

I know this doesnt answer the question but Im glad to see so many people owning AR's. I think everyone should own atleast one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can buy a brand new Bushmaster for about $800


----------

